# Pig stories wanted for tv special



## radpic (Apr 28, 2014)

Several years ago our company produced a film for PBS called â€œThe Natural History of the Chicken.â€ It was a film that celebrated the chicken and its relationship to people. Now we have been asked to do more.

We are developing a new PBS Special that celebrates pigs and the relationships they have with their owners. In particular we are looking for heartfelt stories, funny stories, sad stories, stories of our relationship to pigs that give us a better understanding of these unique animals. If you know pigs and know them well â€“ please share with us. We are also hoping to meet charismatic and friendly characters who can tell these stories to us. Or perhaps you know of someone you can refer us to? 

We would appreciate it if you could share these with us. Drop us an email with your suggestions and contact information - or if you prefer just a time to call you â€“ if that works best for you?

Mark Lewis, Producer
[email protected]


----------

